# Yahoo Mail.........Help Needed Urgently



## satyamy (Jun 7, 2007)

From yesterday, my yahoo ID is mailing some spam types of mail automatically to all of my friends

Every time it sends mail to all of my friends(in Address Book) with an attachment (virus file)

it also write some messages like
Pls check this

I have send the details

Hello

etc.

Pls help me how can i stop this

Pls help................


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 7, 2007)

its a virus
change ur email passwords as well as the security ques...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2007)

@satyamy

Do u use any Desktop mailing client ?? if yes, then possible u are infected with Virus...

if not then Change the Yahoo Password... and hope the problem is at Yahoo's end...

but see, with php Send mail function or any such, any one having a hosting can send emails to any one with any ones email ID !!!


----------



## boosters (Jun 7, 2007)

can you please send the infected file to my email address. I want to play with Virus.


----------



## satyamy (Jun 7, 2007)

after changing my password when the prob not solved i posted question here
I check my email directly from Internet Explorer


----------



## Digit_Dragon (Jun 7, 2007)

ME too faced problems...but from Yahoo groups


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2007)

@satyamy

As I said,



			
				Me said:
			
		

> but see, with php Send mail function or any such, any one having a hosting can send emails to any one with any ones email ID !!!


----------



## satyamy (Jun 7, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @satyamy
> 
> As I said,


 
 any other option to stop these types of scripter 

had anybody faced this prob ?


----------



## xbonez (Jun 7, 2007)

thats a queer problem. what if u log into your mail account from a cyber cafe, do those spam mails still go?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> any other option to stop these types of scripter



u tell me, how do u think i could stop u to run such a script (hundreds of them available pre configured) from ur Shared hosting (any one can get a free hosting now) !!


----------



## Garbage (Jun 8, 2007)

I also faced same problem!

The scenario is like this ...

Our college have a nice cyber cafe. One day I used an infected pc from cyber cafe to check my Yahoo! account. From that day, my contacts started to get spam messages with Virus attachments.

So, I checked some of those mails. They were came from same machine (IP).
Next day, when I go to college, I checked the IP range 'n voila, that IP was within range.

So, the only work I had to do was that search for exact PC. I did & found that, that PC was infected with malwares & regularly sending e-mails with many e-mail IDs by setting it's own server.

We formatted that PC & such types of e-mails stopped.

MORAL : Never use infected PCs to brows Internet!


May this help u!


----------



## satyamy (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks for all of u r messages & replies


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 8, 2007)

@satyamy 

sorry Hard luck, ur frnds has to rely on their Spam blocker !!! as it comes with Virus so certain that they (spam blockers) will b able to block it...

I get EMails from support@paypal.com, or even support.india@citibank.com or bill.goldcard@citibank.com all the time 

cant help it !!!

but Gmail or Yahoo scanner is good enough to block such and warn me that sender is not valid !!!


----------



## satyamy (Jun 8, 2007)

but i cant understand wht is this scripts
can u pls explain it in brief


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 8, 2007)

@satyamy

ever u used any web to mail (php) Contact us form script ??

there u take  Sender address as input and ur address is fixed (where u receive all the contact messege from ur web site), so, suppose I go there and use address me@mydomain.com to contact u !!!!

now in ur email BOX u get an email which would look it came from me@mydomain.com...

but it didnt, then how come it possible ?? that Web to mail contact us form used the php Mail function of the hosting service to generate such email !!!!

now suppose, i use, support@microsoft.com, the result will be same,...  u will get an email from support@microsoft.com this time, which is obiusly not right !!!

So, now, one script can be written which autometically change that FIXed address to many (in this case ur contacts) and send emails to them using ur email address as sender address, 

here is an example, *www.ibdhost.com/contact/

same is implimeted here, *www.doorersathi.com/main/about/contact.html after some customisation


----------



## virus_killer (Jun 8, 2007)

Guys, i too have yahoo mail problem, well i had created one account in yahoo but i just use tht account for chating , i have never checked inbox of my account so it has been blocked by yahoo people, can you guys please tell me 
that how can i activate that account ?


----------



## Garbage (Jun 8, 2007)

We've also setup an IIS server to send e-mails from my computer with FROM field 

Only u need IIS server & BASIC knowledge of HTML & PHP.

So, sending fake mails is not a big deal.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 8, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> VIRUS TIME ppl .............



Whats that suppose to mean ???


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 8, 2007)

hmmm...
i trust gmail only........yahoo is stil weak to block spam


----------



## satyamy (Jun 12, 2007)

but till now yahoo was working fine
instead i get many spams in my gmail & gmail also blocks some of my imp mails


----------



## sivarap (Jun 13, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> I also faced same problem!
> 
> The scenario is like this ...
> 
> ...


How do u do that?


----------



## xbonez (Jul 15, 2007)

gmail has an amzing spam filter. i never get any spam in my inbox and it has never framed a mail for being spam wrongly


----------

